
The case for growth centers: How to spread tech innovation across America - SQL2219
https://www.brookings.edu/research/growth-centers-how-to-spread-tech-innovation-across-america/
======
bediger4000
This seems like a plan to benefit already existing oligarchs by propagandizing
workers to move to cheaper places so the workers can accept less pay. Nothing
here about the "intellectual property" aspects that probably are the key
underlying reason for Silicon Valley's ultimate triumph. Shouldn't this
advocate for state laws that prohibit no-compete contracts, and like
California, do away with those weird "your home projects belong to us" laws?
Also, what about health care? I've been contracting for about 3 years in
Denver, and it varies immensely, from a strange combination of unaffordable
and shitty, to decent. The "decent" package was from a California body shop -
I can only conclude that CA standards are being applied uniformly to that job
shop's employees because it's too much work to do otherwise, and that I
benefitted from CA laws in CO. I would hazard a guess that midwest states like
Kansas, Missouri and Oklahoma that didn't expand Medicare don't require the
better plans.

